# BunnyBuster "Bigfoot"



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, this winding road of slingshot shooting took me for another unexpected curve today.

I'm talking Big Foot.

Call it a Clydesdale. Call it Gargantuan. Call it Colossus. Call it Goliath.

Heck, just go ahead and call it a slingshot frame the Jolly Green Giant would love to have.

I've had one of Tom's other frames before. A regular-sized American classic.

Let me just say I bought this one on a whim. A spur of the moment thing, to tell a friend, "Hey, look at the size of this thing. No, it's not really good for anything. But look at the size of it. The size alone is worth it."

I'm very surprised to say, I will never get to have that conversation with anyone.

This thing is good for EVERYTHING.

I am amazed at its accuracy. This thing is the biggest dog in town, but it feels and acts like a lap-dog.

The hickory wood has a beautiful look, and a reassuring heft about it. The finish is top-notch.

The price? In high school I used to carry out groceries at the supermarket for my first job. I would carry out groceries tomorrow all day at today's minimum wage and be able to afford one of these, and still have enough left over for 1/2 tank of gas.

But what I keep coming back to........... this thing is a great slingshot. It's very accurate.

I've shot 1/2-inch steel, marbles, lead fishing sinkers, and 9 rocks from the driveway. This thing gobbled them all up, sent them to their intended targets, and asked for more.

Tom, this was a great idea you've stumbled upon, and I have found another keeper for life.

Thank you, Tom.

WD40


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

WD
I told you..








These are accurate, and meant to shoot just about anything.
Solid? You Betcha!
Heavy rubber will launch with power.
Have fun..and shoot safe.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> WD
> I told you..
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a pic?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

do you have a picture?


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fatboy,

Check for BigFoot under the "custom slingshot" forum.


----------

